# Nipping



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

What is the best way to stop nipping?

Thanks,
Kara


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Distract your puppy with a toy or a game. If that doesn't work, a good old fashioned spray bottle.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

We went over this in puppy class tonight. The instructor said a few things...
Stick your finger down the dogs throat, or hold it by the jowls and say no. When Shelby nips, I do the jowl thing. You just gently, but firmly, grab the jowls and say no. I have used the finger down the throat with my bigger dogs.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

How old is she? If I remember right, I think you got her on the younger side, 8 or 9 weeks? I know mom helps them with nipping the longer she is allowed to stay with her puppies....I know that doesn't help in your situation.
I tell you what we do when a puppy nips around here....we growl at them! And not a nice growl, an "I mean it" growl. Then we stop playing with them. It will take a while, but eventually she will learn that nipping and biting means no more playing. Be consistant. You can't let her chew on your fingers one day, then the next decide you don't want her to do that anymore.
Good luck! She will outgrow it~!


----------



## Casper's Mommy (Mar 13, 2007)

Casper was a real bad nipper. I did some research on the situation. One good technique that worked the best was to do as mother dogs do when one of their little ones act up. Flip him over on his back and hold him there, looking straight in his eyes, even making a growl noise, and hold him there til he stops resisting. He will have a lot more respect for you after that. Worked for me.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Logan was a nipper too, mostly when greeting you. I would have a basket of toys available & when I greeted him I would just put one in his mouth. He would not let it go, but continue to greet & get loves! Now, he got so used to it, when he greets me he goes and gets a toy on his own!! They do outgrow this - it just takes time. 
Laurie


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks for the advice so far!

I think her nipping is just playful or loving in nature, but her teeth are coming in sharp and yes it hurts sometimes! I've been telling her "no bite", I guess its coming along, she's nipping LESS, but hasn't stopped together, I do offer her a toy to chew on (instead of me!) lol......

The only time she seems to get aggravated is when someone wakes her up or pets her when she sleeps, and I tell my family to leave her alone!! Let a sleeping dog lie.......but they are still compelled to try and pet her when she's sleeping and she doesn't like that, so that's more of a "leave me alone" nip.

Thanks,
Kara


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

When any of my dogs nip or anything that is not a welcome behavior, they all get removed from the situation. Just like a 2 yr old child, they hate to be ignored and miss out on what is going on. Good Luck


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kodi doesn't nip anymore, unless we are playing and I instigate it  
Shelby gets nippy when she is tired. I get nippy when I'm hungry


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

what I always did was put my hand on the top of the nose(palm)and wrap my fingers around the muzzle..I say no very firmly and kind of shake the muzzle alittle tiny bit as I say that.Within a time of two,it worked.I think that is what Michele was posting earlier.......?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Kara,
she should not be bothered by petting from a child anytime,ever.Even if she is sleeping.I think you should correct this before it gets out of hand.I'm sorry,I missed that part before.
I think it would be very unwise to not correct this behavior now.Good Luck!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Kara: I'm with Julie, you should never let Gucci get away with nipping for any reason. Nipping like this can turn into bitting. The time to stop it is now.

I have trained my dogs, that if they don't want to be bothered by the kids, to go to their crate. The Kids are not allowed to bother them when they are in their crate. It does take time but it is worth it. Good luck


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Just a thought . I am not in favor of putting a finger down your dogs throat . It may cause him to vomit !!..
Where is he nipping - your hand - your fingers - just make a fist and say No or Ugh Ugh .. 
I also read put butter or peanut butter on your fingers and they will lick it off .. Worth a try .. 
I know we usually do not walk around with butter !!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I agree - I dont like the idea of sticking your finger down the throat! I also dont like the idea of grabbing the face, I think that is an agressive move & might be mis-interpeted by the dog! The toy really works, sternly staying NO, and being patient as they do outgrow it. The trainer told us to cry out as if they hurt us, and 99% of the time, they will stop as they realize they are hurting you. I would try these things before being agressive with her.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I agree with the distraction method. They do outgrow nipping if they aren't taught that fingers are to be played with. If one puppy is sleeping in the pen and a littermate bothers it wanting to play, the natural reaction is that the sleeping puppy will complain and nip the offender. I'm not sure how it would work out to try and stop that natural reaction but babies do need a lot of sleep. I have seen neurotic dogs and cats who became that way because they would not be left alone by small children. The proper balance lies somewhere in the middle between being left alone and calm assertive handling.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

I did a similar combination of things. Oreo would nip, and I would immediately turn his face towards me and he'd have to look at my eyes and I would look at him intently and growl in the "I mean it" way, followed by the same tone and saying "NO Bite".. Then I would say Oreo in a happy tone and give him his toy and praise him when he bit that  It only took the first 3 weeks and he never nipped again. I guess you really have to see what will work for you and what you feel comfortable with - also the pup will respond to certain things better than others. As for the nipping and being upset when woken, no, I do agree that she should not be annoyed at anyone. If this is the case, as others have said, it can turn into a bite and can escalate. You must stop it right away, so that when you are away you don't have to worry that your pup is going to bite your family members. Seeing how she is a pup, then maybe make her a little den somewhere where the chlidren are made to understand that she needs her rest and does not want to be bothered, so that a mutual respect can develop as well. I find I am always watching what my almost 3 yr old is doing. I understand that Oreo must not think he is her alpha, but, my daughter must also learn to treat him with kindess and respect. Like any relationship it is give and take. Keep us posted, and I am sure you will succeed, as you have so many of us friends who are here to offer you support.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

MopTop Havanese said:


> How old is she? If I remember right, I think you got her on the younger side, 8 or 9 weeks? I know mom helps them with nipping the longer she is allowed to stay with her puppies....I know that doesn't help in your situation.
> I tell you what we do when a puppy nips around here....we growl at them! And not a nice growl, an "I mean it" growl. Then we stop playing with them. It will take a while, but eventually she will learn that nipping and biting means no more playing. Be consistant. You can't let her chew on your fingers one day, then the next decide you don't want her to do that anymore.
> Good luck! She will outgrow it~!


Katie, this is exactly what we've done. We had Ricky at 9 weeks and he was a biter, all in play, but I didn't want to start something that was a bad habit.

We growled,"no bite", very low and gruff and we meant it! We'd stop playing and turn away from him. Like you said, it takes a bit of time, but he understood eventually that it wasn't acceptable behavior.

I've always told the rest of the family that we weren't to accept any behavior that as a pup is "cute" but as an "adult" was simply bad. It's a lot harder to get rid of a tendency at 12 months once youv'e let it go because at the time he was 2-3, 4 months old it was "adorable"! lol

Kara, hang in there. It is normal puppy behavior, but let her know now what isn't allowed. She'll get it.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

*Laurie wrote: "I get nippy when I'm hungry."*

Yeah? You too, eh ?  LOL

Kara, I agree that it's best to get Gucci used to being "bothered" a little while she naps. I don't mean being bugged annoyingly, but being petted or having her belly rubbed (if that relaxes her) or ears scratched while she naps will make her tend to nip less. Just like sticking our hand in the food dish to get them used to it and not bite should someone else do that, it's important to remind them that we aren't threatening or harmful and WE are the leaders in the pack, all the humans in the family.

I also did what someone else mentioned,... hmmm... can't remember who... flipping him onto his back and growling "no bite".


----------

